# Programador AVR USB -  ATmega 328P



## FaintMX (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola que tal , ultimamente he estado metido en esto de los micros AVR , empeze haciendo algunos programas en la plataforma arduino y ahora estoy programando en ensamblador desde AVR Studio 4 , alguien sabe de algun programador usb bueno para el atmega 328P, o en dado caso... es posible utilizar mi Arduino como programador??

Saludos


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 22, 2011)

El AVRIPS MKII es bueno, bonito y barato, por unos 30€, y de Atmel mismo. Un AVRDragon, que encima te permite depurar, está por menos de 100€. Cualquier otra cosa es, a mi entender, una pérdida de dinero, o tiempo, o pelo, según prefieras.

Aún así, creo que hay aportes muy buenos en estos foros, pero si no tienes experiencia haciendo PCB's, te recomiendo que compres uno ya hecho. Que son sólo 30€ (aunque hay que valorar la accesibilidad, claro).


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 23, 2011)

Yo programo con esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-usb-microcontroladores-avr-atmel-51290/

Es bastante sencillo de armar.

Cualquier cosa comentas y veo como te puedo ayudar.


----------



## FaintMX (Mar 24, 2011)

Gracias , espero poder encontrar el ATtiny2313


----------



## Edwar09 (Feb 18, 2014)

Buen dia tengo una duda de novato , compre unos ATmega328P y tengo el programador USBasp pero no se como hacer las conexiones para programarlo solo conecto miso mosi y sck y con eso basta? o tambien tengo que conectar vcc y gnd al micro.
Y aprovechando esta pregunta quisiera saber si es posible manejar una Lcd Tft Spi de 128x160 con este micro, he visto videos en youtube pero no se que tan complicado sea o si requiera hardware mas potente.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 18, 2014)

hola ... Edwar09...los micros atmel tienen un coneccionado estandar para casi todos los micros (algunos no es asi..por la cantidad de pines o patas )..tenes que conectar alimentacion en la placa..se programa ya montado..yyyyy........ fijate bien los fusebit..que corespondan..al cristal montado en placa..aca tenes una imagen del estandar de conecciones......


----------



## Edwar09 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hola hermano, perdon pero eso de los fusebits y el cristal no lo entendi, porque descargue  un código para probar y se supone que es con el oscilador interno. Ah y aparte el programador usbasp usa el isp de 10 pines como la imagen. Entonces el micro si debe estar conectado a vcc y gnd para que se pueda programar verdad.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 18, 2014)

hola..Edwar09..perdona la denmora.....sip..fijate muy bien los fisebit..antes de grabar..ok es osilador interno.... por lo general es 1MHZ..pero te recomuiendo que te fijes si tiene alguna imagen de configuracion de fuses... y en la imagen que adjuntas..tx y rx..no interviene en la programacion...o dame una idea de donde descar gastes el .HEX y me fijo..sin problema


----------



## Edwar09 (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok gracias , bueno el problema es que el avrdude no reconoce el programador
indica esto


```
avrdude: auto set sck period (because given equals null)
avrdude: warning: cannot set sck period. please check for usbasp firmware update.
avrdude: error: programm enable: target doesn't answer. 1 
avrdude: initialization failed, rc=-1
         Double check connections and try again, or use -F to override
         this check.


avrdude done.  Thank you.
```

Eso como se podria resolver


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 19, 2014)

hola...bueno parece ser una mala coneccion.... de SCK..yo la verdad que avrdude.no uso...... uso el ponyprog...... y un programador serial...ahora..... lo raro es lo que tu dices...que no lo reconoce......si tienes los driver correctamente instalados..y en el programa tienes colocado el setup....del programador correctamente.....tal vez sea eso..empecemos por alli....(lo digo por la traduccion que hice )


----------



## Edwar09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Cuando escribi que no lo reconoce , quise decir que no servia , pero  si lo reconoce y si estan instalados bien los drivers y todo, incluso el administrador de dispositivos marca que funciona correctamente  pero no carga el programa..

encontre esto no se si sea verdad lo que dice:

http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=37476.0;wap2

 Es cierto que debo configurar fuses y todo eso y no como el pic que solo escribo el codigo compilo y cargo.Creo que No uso setup de compilador, esque estoy cargandolo desde el cmd linea de comandos.

con este comandop

avrdude -p <DEVICE> -P usb -c usbasp -U flash:w:<FILE>


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 19, 2014)

bueno amigo eso es lo que intentaba desirte mas arriba..como no tienes cristales..debes configurarlo en velocidad baja...tambien te recomiendo que revises la conecciones del programador a la placa....no es como los pic........pero al estar en placa o equipo........ uno puede trabajar con el equipo armado.....y en cuestion de segundos probar y cambiar archivos sin sacar nada.....esa es la ventaja.......por eso te decia que me dijeras...... donde esta el ejemplo que quieres cargar......... asi te doy una mano....... para ver la configuracion de grabado........ si lo grabas mal se bloquean los fuse......... y no te deja reprogramar regrabar ........ (estoy armando el fusebit doctor que arregla esas metidas de "pata"..... jajajajajajaja)


----------



## Edwar09 (Feb 19, 2014)

A ok ya entendi como funciona, lo que pasa que el codigo no lo tengo ni las configuraciones de fuses porque lo que hice fue usar el IDE del arduino para generar el .hex ,  en el arduino seleccione el atmega328 con el cristal de 16 mhz y luego busque el sketch blink y le di verificar para que me generara el hex despues fui a la carpeta donde lo genera y lo tome y lo intente cargar con el avrdude eso fue lo que hize jaja . Entonces probare eso de ponerlo en baja velocidad porque tiene un jumper para ponerlo en baja velocidad que aun no pruebook gracias


----------



## Edwar09 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hola lei los fuses del ATmega328p y me aparecieron estos

lfuse : 0x62 

hfuse : 0xd9


Pero que significan ??
Mi micro esta bien o esta dañado?
 y como podria configurarlos para usar oscilador interno a 1Mhz y parpadear un led


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 20, 2014)

hola acate subo una captura de pantalla par que veas donde se configura (instale el programa para que vieras )  http://www11.ocn.ne.jp/~maracas/avrfuse.html


----------



## julisan (Jun 28, 2014)

Hola a todos soy un poco experimentado en esto de la programación sin embargo aún tengo muchísimas dudas de novato, quiero empezar a programar con microcontroladores como son los atmega328 pero no se cuál programador comprar o cuál programador me sirva. Estuve buscando en internet y encontré lo siguiente:
http://www.dx.com/es/p/usb-avr-isp-avrisp-programmer-151161#.U68CrH-9KSM
http://www.dx.com/es/p/ys-atmega8-avr-programmer-deep-blue-268210#.U68D2X-9KSM

Alguno me sirve? 
Nota: el sistema no me deja pegar links y puse un espacio en dx , en www ,en .com y en http 

De antemano gracias ...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 28, 2014)

Ambos te sirven, puedes irte por el más barato


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Jul 4, 2014)

Amigos, yo me estoy armando el USBASP, pero tengo problemas y varias dudas al intentar programar el Atmega8-PU con el ponyProg... ayudenme por favor...

Estoy usando el Programador serial de aca:

http://www.circuitvalley.com/2011/04/avr-serial-port-programmer.html

mis dudas son:

1.- Es necesario un cristal para un atmega8 virgen?
2.- En pony prog que fuses debería activar para hacer esta primera grabacion?
3.- Como puedo comprobar que el programador serial esta correcto??

un saludo


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 5, 2014)

hola ...bueno yo ya renegue un buen rato con esto ...pero arme este 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.... que uso a diario ......y no nesesto ningun USBASP......es "al cuete" ...... pero nadie lo dice ..... si tenes serial ovidate de eso....  y usa el micro para otra cosa ...  1ª  para el atmega8 no hcace falta cristal . ( de virgen claro) ....  2ª en esta parte tene cuidado !!!!! .....  que si no son correctos se bloquea  !!!!! y no lo podes usar ....... 3ª el pony tiene dos funciones en el setup .....  una de prueba y otra de callibracion ......  las dos se deben realizar siempre antes de grabar....... bueno en cuanto al os fuces-bit .....mejor pasame los datos que tengas antes de grabarlo..asi te digo como..... juan


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Jul 5, 2014)

Te agradezco por los consejos...



> y no nesesto ningun USBASP......es "al cuete"


, mas que nada yo quiero el usbasp por evitar la fuente de alimentación externa para el programador serial... el tuyo se alimenta por externo o por serial? se ve más robusto que el que me arme... tienes el esquematico??

Ya pude hacer el TEST y CALIBRATION... me salio OK en ambos casos... También le di al boton de configuración de fuses y me salio esto:






Queda Bien así? o debería cambiar algo?? 

Te agradezco por todo...

Dejo las fotos de los programadores que me estoy armando...


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 5, 2014)

bueno vamos aclar algo para que lo tengas en cuenta .... el que yo hice y site fijases mascompleto que el que esta en el link que vos pasaste ...y aclaro porque todos me decian que nesesitaba fuente externa ....  !!!!! NO nesesita fuente externa ¡¡¡¡ ..a menos que la salida de tu serial no provea alimantacion ..... eso por un lado ..por otro para programar nesesitas que el atmega este alimentado .. este progamador trabaja de la misma manera que los otros .... ISP..... !!!! NO HAY DIFERENCIA  ¡¡¡¡ ...en cuanto a los fucibles que mostras estan bien ....porque asi viene el atmega8 de fabrica .....pero los fucibles que tenes que saber ...... son los que vas a usar ..no esos y te recomiendo que no toques esa parte antes de estar seguro..... cuales son  ....aca te subo mi programador y el esquematico ... buasca la configuraciones en la que vas a usar el atmega  y no toques el uC atmega ...... hasta que veamos cual son los fuse-bits


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Jul 5, 2014)

A ver si entendí...



> .... para programar nesesitas que el atmega este alimentado


 Es decir este nuevo programador proporciona alimentación para el Micro a ser grabado?



> busca la configuraciones en la que vas a usar el atmega y no toques el uC atmega


 ... Te refieres a los micros que voy a programar?

Te agradezco por compartir tu programador, tengo a mano todo.. excepto el lm2936z5, pero tengo un montón de reguladores 7805... y estoy viendo a donde le puedo hacer el reemplazo... 

un saludo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 5, 2014)

a ver ... 1°... los atmegas por lo general...( no cozco todos los modelos ) ..para programarlo ....nesesita alimentacion ... o sea 5v y gnd .... y que esten conectados al atmega que vallas a programar ....... ese programador que yo subi ...... no nesesita fuente externa ...... porque lo 5v y gnd que nesesito para progamalos ...... los obtengo del puerto serial .....(salen de alli) ..... claro amigaso no se que .HEX le vas a cargar o que pretendes hacer con el ...pero en algunos pocos casos se usan los fuses de fabrica ..... en lo que pensas armar talvez (casi seguro )..... tengan otras distintas a las que mostraste ..(de fabrica ) ... el regulador que tiene puesto el mio es un remplazo ...o sea un 7805 pero en encapsulado to-92 ..mientras sea asi no hay problema ...y entanto conicida la configuracion de patas o pines ...... (tenes lugar para que valla en otra pocicion)..... lo del adaptador es por que a veces grabo memorias .... entonses lleva otra configuracion   y otro adapatador claro ..... esa esla razon .... pero si te viene bien saca los cables del programador directamente ....


----------



## homer32 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hola, 
Quiero cargar un archivo .hex en un micro Atmega 32, tengo un grabador como el de la foto. Le he instalado los drivers USBasp que he encontrado por san google . 
El ordenador reconoce el dispositivo.
El micro esta en una placa la cual dispone de un conector como el del programador ( ISP), el cable de la salida del programador lo conecto al conector ISP de la placa a programar.
He probado con varios sofwares pero en todos parece que no hay conexión entre la placa y el pc.
Como lo haríais con este grabador.
Es la primera vez que intento grabar un Atmel. 
Tengo un grabador K150 y con este si que grabado varios Pic.
Ver el archivo adjunto 132564


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 28, 2015)

Saludos, pudiera ser que el AVR a programar esté protegido contra escritura serial. ¿La placa con el conector ICSP es comercial?.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 28, 2015)

hola 





			
				homer32 dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> Quiero cargar un archivo .hex en un micro Atmega 32, tengo un grabador como el de la foto. Le he instalado los drivers USBasp que he encontrado por san google .
> El ordenador reconoce el dispositivo.
> El micro esta en una placa la cual dispone de un conector como el del programador ( ISP), el cable de la salida del programador lo conecto al conector ISP de la placa a programar.
> ...


¿¿¿¿ revisaste que el micro tenga los +5v y gnd ????​ ¿¿¿¿ en el soft del programador esta seleccionado ese micro para grabar ???​ ¿¿¿¿¿ tienes configurados los fusebit correctamente y grabados antes del .HEX ?????​


----------



## JCAK (Jul 29, 2015)

Yo uso uno que se llama "MiniPro" si lo buscas como "MiniPro Programmer" en ebay vale $45 dolares y programa miles de integrados de diferentes marcas, por serie y por paralelo, viene con algunos zocalos adaptadores, es genial y muy facil de usar.


----------

